# Schwinn brake



## 63caddy (Dec 28, 2021)

I believe this is a front brake, what you see is what you get $12 for shipping


----------



## Metalbender (Dec 28, 2021)

$20


----------



## 63caddy (Dec 28, 2021)

ND


----------



## manuelvilla (Dec 28, 2021)

35


----------



## 63caddy (Dec 28, 2021)

ND


----------

